# bcbud depot



## daddycrazy (Nov 15, 2009)

i wanted to order some beans from bc but i hear nothing but bad things about them they have some really nice strains that i would like to try a lil pricey but it looks like its worth it i got some beans from attitude so far im impressed still veggin tryin a multi grow with moby ****, blue widow ,krimea blue, whiteberry,jack herrer


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 15, 2009)

i've heard bad things about them as far as having very questionable genetics.... i'm sure if you shopped around a bit you could find the same strains somewhere else....


----------



## Locked (Nov 15, 2009)

Hve you looked at Attitude, Dope seeds, Single seed centre or maybe hemp depot?  Maybe they carry them there?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 15, 2009)

If u are hearing bad stuff I wouldnt order from them 420 is the discount code for attitude or try nirvana seeds...I wouldnt get stuck on a strain as much as good quality.


----------

